# I need recipes using dried fruits



## dlou (Oct 12, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

I work for Stoneridge Orchards Dried Fruits.  We a small "mom & pop" company in the SF Bay Area that makes dried whole blueberries, strawberries, cherries, and cranberries.  I get tons of emails and phone calls requesting dried fruit recipes.   It would be cool if we can post creative (tried and tested) recipes from people who are passoinate about cooking.  Please include your name (and email address if you'd like) so I can post the author on our web site.  Thanks in advance.

David


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi David and welcome to Discuss Cooking!

The only thing I have used dried fruits in I really haven't used a recipe.  I use them in stuffing when cooking duck and I've used them in wild rice when used as a stuffing for cornish hens.  

Blueberries, strawberries, cherries, and cranberries.......anyone have any recipes they'd like to share?  What would you use these in?

Another thing that comes to mind is like an Apple Brown Betty with these added to it.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 12, 2004)

hey dlou, 
my wife makes a good apple pie by soaking raisins in brandy, then adding them to the pie. i'll see if i can get the recipe. 
i love dried cranberries on mesculun lettuce, with dollops of goat cheese and walnuts, tossed in raspberry viniagrette.
or, with endive and radicchio, tossed in a lemon/garlic viniagrette, topped with slices of bresaola and shavings of locatelli.
(i need to get more salad recipes).


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 12, 2004)

ok buckytom, you've jogged my memory.

mesclun mix or just spinach
sliced pear
dried blueberries
blue cheese

Make a simple vinagrette with 
1/4 cup red-wine vinegar 
3/4 cup vegetable oil (you can use a light olive oil but nothing that gives it a lot of flavor)
1/2 tsp. Dijon mustard (this will help flavor and keep it emulsified)
salt and pepper

Mix dressing.  Place mesclun mix or spinach in a nice tall pile on plate, top with a pinwheel of sliced pears, around outer edges scatter the blueberries and blue cheese.  Drizzle drssing on salad.


----------



## dlou (Oct 12, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for helping me out.

dLou


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 12, 2004)

Elton John in the desert!


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 13, 2004)

I make granola and use some of the dried fruits in that.  Also, my mother made a Norwegian desert called Fruit Soup using the standard package or what ever your favorite dried fruits are and cover with water, add cardamom to taste (or your favorite spice), and 1-2 tbs of small fast cooming tappioca (for thickening) and bring to a simmer for several minutes until reconstituted.  I remove the prunes.  My preferences here are the apricots, peaches, golden raisins, blueberries, and cranberries.  Sometimes I use cinnamon and cloves instead of the cardamom.  It is good warm on ice cream or by itself.


----------



## Weeks (Oct 13, 2004)

You can make a pretty darn good syrup for pancakes or ice cream using dried fruits! 

Simply melt some butter over medium heat in a saucepan, add the dried fruit of your choice and about a tablespoon of maple syrup and a tablespoon of brown sugar. Bring it to a slow simmer and slowly stir and add another half-cup of maple syrup. Great flavored maple syrups.

Also, you can take dried fruits and sugar 1-to-1 with water, add them to a pot and reduce by slow-boil by about half, or until sweetness and consistency desired is reached. Good flavorful topping for ice cream. Make sure to watch the pot and make sure the sugar doesn't caramelize on the bottom or you get a burned taste to the syrup. Strain, if desired, and chill. Add it to the ice cream with some fresh fruit, and it tastes awesome.

These techniques are mostly used with fresh fruit, but dried fruits would work as well.


----------



## tweedee (Oct 13, 2004)

Fruit cake is the only thing that I can think of off hand that calls for dried fruit although I don't have a recipe for anything like that but I wish I did..................... hey anybody out there have a recipe for a really true and delicious fruit cake?.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 13, 2004)

sorry, Tweedee, but I can't put "delicious" and "fruitcake" in the same sentence - no how, no way.


----------



## tweedee (Oct 13, 2004)

PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 13, 2004)

OK, how's this?

There is no such thing as a *delicious fruitcake*.


----------



## tweedee (Oct 13, 2004)

OK, HOW ABOUT A GOOD, KNOCK YOU OUT OF YOUR SOCKS, FRUITCAKE


----------



## mudbug (Oct 13, 2004)

tweedee, I'm aware of your signature there, so I am cutting you some slack, but jeez - you don't even have a recipe yet!

My socks are still on....


----------



## tweedee (Oct 13, 2004)

I know, that is why i am looking for one


----------



## cafeandy (Oct 15, 2004)

stuffed pork loin...
-butterfly the pork loin
-coat w/olive oil
-season w/s&p
-on one side of the butterfly add dried apricots, apples, cranberries, cherries and walnuts
-tie the loin up
-add a couple cups of beef broth to the roasting pan
-roast to 162F
-strain the drippings and add about a tbs of dijon mustard
-slice [about 1/2"]
-serve with mustard au jus [with mashed sweet potatoes, braised cabbage, etc]

you are now a hero to the family


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 20, 2004)

OK, as my husband and I have opening a gourmet kitchen/specialty food store in the works David was kind enough to send me (I would say samples but they are full bags) of all the dried fruit.  They are wonderful!!!  I will say that my two favorites are the blueberries and strawberries.  I'm going to make some biscuits tonight and make a strawberry butter to go on them.

Thank you again David - as I said in my e-mail to David my son said "the strawberries....they're like.....strawberries!!!!"  LOL


----------



## h2oct (Nov 28, 2007)

*ISO Candied Fruits*

Hi David,

I've been searching for candied fruits as in those used in fruit cakes.  Sadly, i haven't found them anywhere.  Do you sell candied fruits too?  If so, in what stores do you distribute your products?  

If anyone can help, please direct me.

Thanks!



dlou said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I work for Stoneridge Orchards Dried Fruits.  We a small "mom & pop" company in the SF Bay Area that makes dried whole blueberries, strawberries, cherries, and cranberries.  I get tons of emails and phone calls requesting dried fruit recipes.   It would be cool if we can post creative (tried and tested) recipes from people who are passoinate about cooking.  Please include your name (and email address if you'd like) so I can post the author on our web site.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> David


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 28, 2007)

I make a bread using dried fruits and nuts (delicious) and another recipe is to sprinkle dried cranberries..however dried blueberries or strawberries would be just as great over a fresh green salad, add  sweet orange or tangerine slices and then top with black fig vingegar.  OMG to die for.......and nutritious


----------



## TanyaK (Nov 28, 2007)

*I found this on the web and it was very nice!

This recipe comes from "Fast & Festive Meals for the Jewish Holidays" by Marlene Sorosky.**[SIZE=+2]Lamb Shanks with Portobello Mushrooms and Dried Cranberries[/SIZE]* 


 *[SIZE=+1]Lamb Shanks[/SIZE]*
 *1/2 cup flour*
 *1 teaspoon salt*
 *1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper*
 *6 lamb shanks, about 1 pound each, trimmed of fat*
 *2 to 3 tablespoons vegetable oil*
 *1-1/2 cups dry red wine*
 *1-1/2 cups beef broth*
 *1-1/2 cups cranberry juice cocktail*
 *6 cloves garlic, minced*
 *2 tablespoons chopped fresh rosemary*
*[SIZE=+1]Sauce for Reheating Lamb[/SIZE]* 

 *3 tablespoons flour mixed with 5 tablespoons red wine*
 *2 tablespoons chopped fresh rosemary*
 *1 bag (12 ounces) frozen pearl onions, not defrosted*
 *12 to 16 ouces portobello mushrooms, cut into 1-1/2- x 3/4-inch strips*
 *3/4 cup dried cranberries*
*[SIZE=+1]For Serving[/SIZE]* 

 *1 package (12 ounces) extra-wide egg noodles, cooked according to package directions*
 *Sprigs of fresh rosemary, for garnish (optional)*
 *Preheat oven to 350 F.* 
*[SIZE=+1]To Prepare Lamb:[/SIZE] In a large plastic bag, mix flour, salt, and pepper.  Add lamb, 1 or 2 pieces at a time, shake to coat, and pat off excess.  In a large, wide, nonaluminum saucepan or Dutch oven, heat 2 tablespoons oil over high heat.  Brown lamb in batches, turning to brown all sides.  If drippings begin to burn, reduce heat.  If necessary, add more oil.  Remove lamb to plate and pour off fat.  Stir wine, broth, and juice into pan.  Bring to a boil, scraping up any brown bits.  Stir in garlic and rosemary.  Return lamb to pan and bring to a boil.* 
*[SIZE=+1]To Cook: [/SIZE]Cover and bake for 1 hour.  Rearrange shanks, putting the top ones on the bottom, and bake for an additional 1-1/4 to 1-1/2 hours, or until very tender when pierced with a fork.  Remove lamb and immediately cover with wax paper and foil.  Refrigerate sauce separately until fat rises to the top and solidifies.  (Lamb and sauce may be refrigerated up to 2 days.)* 
*[SIZE=+1]To Reheat: [/SIZE]Preheat oven to 350 F.  Scrape fat from top of sauce and discard.  Simmer sauce for 10 minutes.  Remove from heat and, stirring briskly, whisk in flour dissolved in wine.  Add rosemary and bring to a boil, stirring constantly.  Place shanks in a roasting pan and pour sauce over.  Sprinkle with pearl onions, mushrooms, and cranberries, pushing them into sauce.  (Lamb may be held, covered, at room temperature up to 4 hours.)  Bake, covered, for 1 hour, or until bubbling and heated through.  Serve over cooked noodles.  Garnish with sprigs of rosemary, if desired.* 

*[SIZE=+1]Makes:[/SIZE] 6 servings*


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 28, 2007)

Our local liquor board (LCBO) had this one in one of their magazines.  Really tasty, and they freeze well.

Cherry Thyme Shortbread

1 Cup unsalted butter, softened
1/3 cup sugar
1 tsp grated lemon rind
2 tsp lemon juice
1/2 tsp salt
1 Tbsp fresh thyme, finely chopped
2 cups all purpose flour
1/4 cup dried cherries, coarsley chopped
flour for dusting

Preheat oven to 350F.
With a hand held mixer, cream the butter, sugar, rind, juice, salt and thyme. Cream until light and fluffy.

With a wooden spoon, stir in the flour and cherries. Stir until combined and then remove from bowl and place on lightly floured counter.

Gently pull the dough mixture together to form a ball. Roll into a 12 inch log. Roll up in plastic wrap and place in fridge, allow to chill for 30 minutes.

Slice log into 1/4 inch medallions and place on baking sheet.

Bake for 15 minutes or until edges become light brown.

Makes 45 shortbreads.


----------



## lulu (Nov 28, 2007)

Goodness....I'm more of a throw them in kind of cook but cook (savoury) with dried fruits a lot.  One of our favourie meals is many veg gardener's most dreaded: stuffed marrow.  I use lamb mince, finly chopped carrots, onions, celery, sometimes garlic and waht ever dreid fruits we have, as mixed as possible, almost always have sultanas, prunes, apricots but I'd definitely try it with cranberries and cherries instead of the sultans and unes, and leave ut the garlic.


I bet there's a whole host of oppertunities with duck and dried cherries...yum.


----------



## BikerLady (Apr 19, 2008)

tweedee said:


> Fruit cake is the only thing that I can think of off hand that calls for dried fruit although I don't have a recipe for anything like that but I wish I did..................... hey anybody out there have a recipe for a really true and delicious fruit cake?.


 


How about this recipe for a quick and easy Fruit Cake... It truly is delicious! 

It can be satisfying to put in all the effort and involvement of making a serious cake for a special occasion, but there are times when its just easier to churn out a quick cake. This recipe makes quite a moist cake, which is not as heavy as a traditional fruitcake but just as delicious.

To bake this cake, you will need a 7" (18cm) square or 8" (20cm) round cake tin (the type with the push out bottom is easiest to use).
*Ingredients*
120g/4oz Margarine
170g/6oz Sugar
340g/14oz Dried fruit - this can be a mixture of raisins, sultanas, cherries, peel... whatever you fancy!
225ml/8floz Water
1tsp Bicarbonate of soda
1 half tsp Mixed spice
2 Beaten Eggs
120g/4oz Plain flour
120g/4oz Self-raising Flour
Pinch of Salt
*Method
*Preheat the oven to 350°F/180°C/Gas Mark 4 
Prepare the tin by applying a thin layer of margarine and lining with two layers of greaseproof paper.
Put the margarine, sugar, fruit, water, bicarbonate of soda and mixed spice in a saucepan over a moderate heat. Bring to boil and simmer for 1 minute.
Pour into a mixing bowl and allow to cool.
Add eggs, flour and salt to cooled mixture. Mix well and pour into prepared tin.
Bake for about one and a quarter hours. You may need to put brown paper over the top if cake starts to singe before it is cooked throughout.
Cake is ready when an inserted skewer comes out clean - leave to cool on a wire rack.  Eat!
This is a very forgiving recipe; you don't even have to be very precise with the measuring out.
The cake should keep for a couple of months wrapped in tin foil in a tin, and can be 'spiked' with brandy or whatever you fancy before being covered in marzipan and icing for Christmas. Unlike more traditional fruit cake recipes, you can eat it straight away if you want to, without even waiting for it to cool completely.
*To Spike a Cake
*Take a skewer and insert it into the cake about a dozen times in an evenly spaced pattern. Then pour a tablespoon or two of brandy over the surface of the cake. Wrap it up in tin foil and leave for a few days, then pour more alcohol over it, and wrap it up and put it away again.
It can be given several doses, depending on preference, and on whether you have any brandy left.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
 *You need to allow the mixture to cool because if it is still very hot when you add the eggs, they may cook straight away, and the cake won't rise properly.*


----------

